# Veiltails?



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

I love veiltails, they have always been my favorites, I started out with a veiltail, and they will probably always be my favorites. That being said I was wondering if anyone on here works with veiltails breeding wise? And if anyone has heard anything about the IBC possibly starting up veiltail classes again. I've heard mixed rumors over the past couple years, about the possibility of veiltails being brought back into the shows, but nothing concrete. Does anyone know anything? 

I seriously want to start breeding veils, and I might anyway just to see what I can come up with. I have a wonderful local pet store that would gladly buy the bettas from me


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

No show for VT's yet. It may get changed in the future just have to wait and see.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll drop an email by some peeps and see where they're at with getting Veils back. I sell to a chain pet store so I breed Veils, Super Deltas, Halfmoons, DT's in SD HM and CT. Plakats in HM, DTHM, CT and DTCT. Also Crowntails and Halfsuns. I think I just about covered the bases!From H to V.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I just spoke to Karen MacAuley and she said they are not thinking about it at this time. It could change later but as of now they aren't thinking about changing.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Im an IBC member and on the better betta yahoo group a question was asked about veilts, and one of the responses was this

"You could enter VTs in the ST NB class, but since they are poor examples of our ST(HM) standard, they would have a hard time placing. They should be entered in Variations class as Veiltails. But since their is no standard for variations, other than uniqueness, its completely subjective as far as judging goes. Personally if I am judging, I would love to see a exceptional veiltail with a good full flowing finnage and can handle it(not drag it on the bottom of a container). But they need to be a step above a typical pet store fish. Showing is about rewarding excellence after all. There has been talk of a few breeders working on them and showing them, but not much came of it. Again, it will come down to one or two breeders working on them and showing them. Until then there is no need for the IBC to develop a standard for them. Supply and demand as with all things." 

I think im going to take a crack at developing a show line of veiltails!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I talked to my friend Suporn briefly last night and he said that in Thailand they have a veiltail division but hasn't gotten back to me on the IBC part of it.


----------

